# 300zx turbo swap question



## adamvogt28 (Jan 19, 2006)

hey everyone. im new here, and i just bought a 85 n/a. everything is great, except the engine has 230,000 miles on it. i was wondering if its possible to swap a turbo from a z31 into my 85 n/a? i know someone with an 84 n/a with 130, 000 miles on it but would it be easier/cheaper to swap that into my 85 n/a and build my own turbo? if its not possible, what are some good bolt ons to give my n/a some extra h/p? another thing, does anyone know of any good catback systems for my 85 n/a? ive heard hks is good but i cant find anything...any suggestions are apreciated.
thanks
adam


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

adamvogt28 said:


> hey everyone. im new here, and i just bought a 85 n/a. everything is great, except the engine has 230,000 miles on it. i was wondering if its possible to swap a turbo from a z31 into my 85 n/a? i know someone with an 84 n/a with 130, 000 miles on it but would it be easier/cheaper to swap that into my 85 n/a and build my own turbo? if its not possible, what are some good bolt ons to give my n/a some extra h/p? another thing, does anyone know of any good catback systems for my 85 n/a? ive heard hks is good but i cant find anything...any suggestions are apreciated.
> thanks
> adam


This may be the most asked question for this car. Yes, it can and has been done: http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html 

230,000 should be fine if everything is in working order and is healthy. A compression test would a good idea. 

As for modifications on an NA: http://z31.com/modifications.shtml 

The rest of you can thank me later.. :cheers:


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

^second that
And yeah, redz31.com has some really good info.


----------



## kovan yahya (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello fellow nissan lovers I have a question, I have a 84 300zx turbo and I just swaped the motor out with a 87 turbo engin would the harness and the computer work from the 84 engin work fine, or would I have to get the harness and the computer from the 87 engin.


----------

